# i need some good recipes for squirrels



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

im looking for good squirrel recipes for the up coming season that wont make my whole hunting party uke:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Roll in meal and flour, fry like chicken, season with salt and pepper.

Its the only way to fix squirrels in my opinion, season open Aug, 19 can't wait!


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

heres a recipe that my uncle used for venison and it works for squirrel too.
first get some flour put it in a deep tray mix with pepper,creole and salt depending on how much squirrel you have vary amount of each ingredient . it depends if you like it spicy put a lot of creole in it. roll your washed squirrel cubes into the mixture till covered than pour vegetable oil in a deep skillet and fry em to golden brown they taste mad good
props to my uncle for making it
if ya have any questions just ask


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html

http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=squirrel

here are two with more then just a handfull of great ideas, have yet to try them all, love the squirrel on a stick too much. Working to try others this year!

:beer:


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

well when me and my dad cook squirrels we boil them for around 30 min then throw em on the grill and put some mojo seasoning on them (should be available at local grocery store) and grill for about 15 to 20 min for it to soak in some flavor


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I have always been partial to making a stew with my gray's in the slow cooker because I found that it tenderizes the meat like crazy. I put in 3-4 squirrels, 2 small potatoes, 2 handfuls of baby carrots, 3 stalks of celery, 4 cups of water and 3 beef bullion cubes. Let it slow cook in the morning and by the time I get back from work it smells DELICIOUS in the house and a hot meal is ready to be served! :beer:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

can't go wrong with a stew..... some carrots, potatos, broth... mmmmmm.... that and don't tell them it is squirrel untill after they eat it. Then it will taste much better


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

my thoughts exactly. this approach also works great for many other tasty woodland creatures that you want to have people try. Of course now, my girlfriend is very leary about what I make for her now after I fed her some lambs tongue :beer:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol .... yeah my woman will sit there and watch what i am cooking, if it includes meat... heck just last night i was shooting cats out of my appartment window. don't worry i was just using and airsoft rifle. Got some local strays that hang togerher in the work sheds and stuff around my house.... that and an airsoft bb wont kill the cat.. just really scare them


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

........I wonder how cat tastes? I know in china its eaten all of the time. Its unorthadox how they prepare it actually. They will take the cat while it is still alive and throw it into a cauldron of boiling water or grease and hold it in with a long oar like utensil until it is cooked. uke:


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

those sound good


----------

